# Cutting down a shaft



## One Planer (Jul 4, 2012)

Following a PM discussion with Bob yesterday, regarding this very subject, I'm going to seek out a pro to undertake the adjustments I want making to my driver.

I have a further question regarding cutting down a graphite shaft.

I know it will affect the swing weight (Obviously) which you could probably make back with a heavier grip and extra tape but how  does cutting down a shaft affect the flex of the shaft?

Will it affect it at all?

Any thoughts appreciated :thup:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jul 4, 2012)

Be interested to hear answers on this, as I am convinced that most amateurs would benefit from a shorter shaft to gain more control and accuracy off the tee. 

I'm pretty sure most pros use shorter driver shafts than those sold off the peg to amateurs.

I'm convinced that I'd benefit: what I would lose in distance with the shorter shaft, I'm confident I would regain with better quality ball striking with the shorter club.


----------



## jdchelsea (Jul 4, 2012)

When I talked to a pro about this he said it would make the shaft stiffer. He also said be careful because shortening it might devalue the club. He recommended trying different shafts rather than shortening my existing one. He said this because in general my iron play is good which I think is the same as yourself?! I'm now playing a stiffer shaft with a mid-high kickpoint which apparently keeps my ball lower with less spin - seems to be working so far


----------



## DaveM (Jul 4, 2012)

Shortening from the grip end will have little or no difference to the flex of the club. Should not really make that much difference to the swing weight either. If I remember right. Swing weight is changed 1 point for every 10gms reduction/increase in grip end change.

If you think about it the whole shaft only weighs around 60gms give or take. So how much will you loose if you cut say an inch off?

P.s. Remember when you buy a new shaft it comes at a standard length. Which you then cut to length from the butt end. If it was going to change the flex then every club in your bag would be a different flex!


----------



## SGC001 (Jul 4, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Following a PM discussion with Bob yesterday, regarding this very subject, I'm going to seek out a pro to undertake the adjustments I want making to my driver.

I have a further question regarding cutting down a graphite shaft.

I know it will affect the swing weight (Obviously) which you could probably make back with a heavier grip and extra tape but how  does cutting down a shaft affect the flex of the shaft?

Will it affect it at all?

Any thoughts appreciated :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Iirc you'd need to add weight to the head end to restore the swing weight if you wanted it restored). Swing weight is basically a measure of how heavy the club feels about a fixed point 14" from the grip end. Shortening it has the effect of making it feel lighter so weight would need to be added to the head end (so many grams per 1").

As you say shortening it will lead to the effect of the shaft playing slightly stiffer.

If you have it cut down 1" or less you will still have the option of extending it back to it's original length if you want to sell it on so reducing loss of value (I'd still declare it if selling it on). Most pros would be willing to extend a graphite club 1" or less and a steel club 2" or less.

In terms of shortening it, if your contact is off centre then it's worth considering. You can check this with impact tape or even chalk. Hit balls and see where your contact is. Centred contact and it can be argued that fitters would put you in the longest shaft you can hit solid and on centre a high percentage of the time. Contact all over or heel side (iirc) and shorter becomes more of an option.

Edit: I've heard it suggested that it's convenient that graphite clubs are 1/2" longer as standard as manufactures can leave head weight alone, potentially reducing costs when producing steel and graphite clubs of similar swing weights..


----------



## thecraw (Jul 4, 2012)

jdchelsea said:



			When I talked to a pro about this he said it would make the shaft stiffer. He also said be careful because shortening it might devalue the club. He recommended trying different shafts rather than shortening my existing one. He said this because in general my iron play is good which I think is the same as yourself?! I'm now playing a stiffer shaft with a mid-high kickpoint which apparently keeps my ball lower with less spin - seems to be working so far 

Click to expand...


Your pro is clearly a salesman who has spotted an opportunity!

Cutting an inch off the butt end of a shaft will have minimal effect on swing weight or shaft flex. 

Just do it yourself. Measure, masking tape round the shaft. Hacksaw, new grip jobs a good un.


----------



## jdchelsea (Jul 4, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Your pro is clearly a salesman who has spotted an opportunity!

Cutting an inch off the butt end of a shaft will have minimal effect on swing weight or shaft flex. 

Just do it yourself. Measure, masking tape round the shaft. Hacksaw, new grip jobs a good un.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right he was just the pro in the local shop but he was aware I wasn't buying anything from him so he didn't really have much incentive to tell porkies. Online research also suggested this "stiffening" effect.

As for what he told me, I asked if I cut an inch or two off the shaft what effect would it have. He simply said it would make the staff a little stiffer and then mentioned the resale value bit.

The new driver I bought was bought somewhere completely different.

As I said you could be right regarding the effect of cutting down the shaft being minimal I was just passing on what I'd been told and read and that cutting down the shaft may not be his only option. I can see it's benefits though which is why I was considering it myself.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, I've just had a call from the pro that re-gripped my R7 irons regarding this.

The cost for having the shaft cut down and regripped is the cost of a new grip (Golf Pride New Decade MC) and a couple of quid for his time.

His words

"Call it a tenner"

You were right Bob, I am surprised how cheap it is!!


----------

